# Blood Tinged CM after M/C



## aknqtpie

So I "think" I passed everything the weekend of October 26. I haven't had any more cramping or passing of anything big since then. My HCG levels as of last week were down to 78, and I had an ultra sound on the 29th that didn't show anything but my uterine lining thickening. 

For the past two weeks since everything stopped, I have had discharge that is like a blood tinged EWCM. Also seeing a few tiny pieces of it looks like tissue, but I dunno.. not the same as passing of the main stuff. It is seeming to be less this week then it was last week... 

Just wondering if anyone has experienced this post m/c and how long did it last?


----------



## Starry Night

My first 3 AFs after my first loss were sort of like this. My levels were zero and an abdominal u/s had shown everything had passed. But part of me now thinks that everything had not passed and these "AF"s were my body's attempts to get rid of the last piece. When I finally did pass it, the tissue had solidified into a stone-like clot. It seriously looked and felt like a tiny pebble. I bled dark red for a few hours afterwards and then a few weeks later I got pregnant with my son.

Like you, I had finally stopped bleeding and then about 16 days later I started to bleed again. It was very light and spotty and sometimes like ewcm. I also had vicious cramps. This sort of bleeding would last about 10 days, go away for 8 and then came back for 10. This cycle repeated 3 times.


----------



## aknqtpie

I never stopped completely bleeding, it would just lighten up considerably and then BAM. Super sucks. I just want to get to 0 so I am at a clean slate. I bought pregnancy tests this evening, and took one tonight .. have a very faint line. The one time you WANT to see a negative lol.


----------



## Starry Night

No kidding. I have an extra hpt from my last bfp and am considering taking it tomorrow before seeing my doctor. But if it's a positive it will feel like a waste as I'm probably going to get my hcg levels tested anyways.


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm supposed to go in next week to get mine drawn again. I am scheduled for wednesday, but realized it is a long weekend.. and of course I am impatient and don't want to wait, so I am going to try and go in tuesday lol

The only test I had left was a digital, and I didn't want to waste it on this.


----------



## Starry Night

Had my first hcg drawn today but probably won't get the results any time soon. I'm to go in twice a week until they're down to zero. I'm also getting an ultrasound so the doctor said he'll see me when those results come in.

Also, I was thinking about your original question and realized I have had that too with this current loss. I have no idea what it is but my running theory is that it's leftover amniotic fluid. With my first loss it was if my waters broke and I lost my plug all at the same time. I had two major gushes where I lost pretty much everything and I distinctly recall seeing that clear ewcm stuff but didn't get any more after. This loss has been more drawn out so I've gotten it over the past week. Haven't seen any in a few days though.

Still spotting brown to bright red.


----------



## aknqtpie

I was mostly brown, but today some red blood is mixed in there... Ugh. This sucks. 

That is totally a plausible explanation. I am sure it is normal, just wondering how much longer it will go on for. You should get your HCG levels back in a day.. I usually do.


----------



## Starry Night

We actually missed a call from our doctor's office which is odd as I had my cell in my pocket all evening. Will call them first thing tomorrow morning. DH and I are hoping they're calling to tell us the levels are down to 0 but as I saw some red this afternoon I'm trying not to get my hopes up (currently not spotting but it's been coming and going for a few days now)

Yeah....this does suck. And I think you've been suffering longer than I. Has your doctor given a time limit before some sort of intervention is taken? My SiL told me her friend spotted for 2 YEARS after her m/c and ended up getting a D&C and within a few months was pregnant with her rainbow. She wished she had gone to the doctor sooner. No kidding...


----------



## pinkgeek

I had blood tinged EWCM after my d&c. It was around 3 weeks after the surgery. 

I went to my family doctor because I was nervous and wasn't sure what was ok and what wasn't. She did an internal exam and sent swabs away to check for infection just to be safe but she said it was entirely normal. 

It lasted for a few days and then just about 2 weeks after that appointment, I got my period. 

I think as long as it doesn't smell and/or you don't have a fever, it should be ok.


----------



## aknqtpie

Ya, its not. Seemed to pick up again today. :-(


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs:

I really hope it ends soon! Maybe pressure your doctor to see if anything can be done. You shouldn't have to suffer like this.


----------



## aknqtpie

Ya, we will see what my HCG level is next week. Today it just seems like I am spotting brown (so old blood?) but still small clots of tissue.. I really don't want to do a D&C at this point if I don't have to.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm spotting brown too. It had stopped all together for almost 24 hours but it's back now. Only when I wipe but it's there. Ugh. Getting so tired of this.


----------



## aknqtpie

That's about what happend to me. It seemed to stop, and then it came back.. Hopefully we are almost over this!!


----------



## Swanny

I've been getting a bit of this too, I think you can have spotting for quite a while after m/c even when main bleeding has stopped. Also when you OV after m/c sometimes you get pink tinged CM.

x


----------



## aknqtpie

Maybe I did O.. who knows. I am now bleeding again, but it reminds me more of AF then before.. Ugh. Going in for another HCG test today.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs:

I hope this is AF and not more bleeding related to the m/c. I really want this to end for you.


----------



## aknqtpie

Thanks! Glad to hear that yours stopped for you Starry!


----------



## Starry Night

My bleeding has stopped but I took a hpt this morning and I got a bfp. I guess this means I still have hcg in my system. :( Was pretty disappointed by that. The line was rather faint but I wasn't using first morning urine. I had a hard time throwing away the hpt as well. It made me think of my baby even though I know it's not in there anymore.


----------



## aknqtpie

:-( I'm sorry ... I should know this afternoon how much is left if any.


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck! I really hope it's zero!

I'm sure mine will go down quickly too. I think it took a week after the bleeding stopped last time. It's only been 3 days now. I just hope my doctor's office calls when it does. I hate all this guessing.


----------



## aknqtpie

Well I know for sure it is not zero.. Just passed a bunch more.. Hopefully that was the last of it.. How much can fit in a uterus!!!


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs:

Oi. At least it's coming out. I still feel full and lumpy inside. I remember after my first loss feeling so empty inside but I went down to zero very quickly after the initial passing of the baby and my first 3 AFs were so minimal. This time, I think my first AF is going to be a doozie. :wacko:

I often feel like m/c bleeding is worse than post partum which I don't get as it's a 10 week pregnancy versus a 40 week pregnancy. I guess it speaks to the trauma that is m/c. :nope: (Saying that, I had a C-section with DS so that might explain some things though I had really awful AFs for a long time after that)


----------



## aknqtpie

Doctors office called and my HCG was at 24... so I am thinking I am probably going to be at 0 after this today. 

I bought a couple more cheap pregnancy tests so I will take another one later this weekend. Going back on tuesday for another test.


----------



## Starry Night

Hurray! I'm so glad that you're close. And this is the one time I'm going to wish someone a BFN.


----------



## aknqtpie

Lol.. It is an odd wish on here..


----------



## Starry Night

I know. I am almost desperate for a bfn right about now. lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Bleeding stopped!! Woohoo!! I POAS yesterday.. still had a flipping line.. but hopefully my HCG levels come back nice and low. I had them do another draw yesterday!


----------



## Starry Night

Hurray! I'm so glad that there is no bleeding anymore. That is one huge hurdle to get over. Your hcg will probably come down soon too.

I still have no idea where my hcg levels are at. I really should pick up another hpt.


----------



## aknqtpie

Got a call from my doctor and it is at 9! :) No more blood tests.. going to just POAS from here on out. Hopefully we both get to zero soon!

I see that your mood has gone from Dead to Blah... that is a good improvement :)


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah. I might even change it soon from "blah" to um, "broody" or "cynical". Getting really anxious to TTC and all this wait is KILLING me. I still have a minor surgery coming up so I have to wait until after that so I know I shouldn't worry about my hcg levels just yet but I also just want the m/c drama to end. I hate that I'm still dealing with it.


----------



## aknqtpie

I don't blame you.. even though you are waiting.. when you get to 0.. you at least have an idea on when AF will show up.


----------



## Starry Night

Exactly. Last time it only took 26 days post m/c for it show. But then I had 3 wonky cycles where I wasn't ovulating. So I guess I'd rather this part take longer than have to go through a longer time for my cycles to come back. They came back rather quickly after my son (8 weeks) so I'm hoping my body is ready to TTC by Christmas.


----------



## Starry Night

:brat:  I'm bleeding again!!! I was still getting bfp's a week ago so it can't be AF either. :nope: Garh!!! So annoyed and discouraged right now. I mean, I know this junk has got to come out but still! :growlmad: I just feel like it's such a set-back.


----------



## aknqtpie

Nooo! Hopefully this is the last batch of bleeding. Is your dr monitoring your HCG levels?


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah. I just need to bug them for the results. He said he wanted to go over everything all at once which I understand but I hate being in the dark too. We had errands all day today so I wasn't able to call but I will tomorrow. I know the policy is not to give out results over the phone but maybe if I cry hard enough...


----------



## aknqtpie

Go to the office! All it is, is a number.


----------



## Starry Night

I know. It's not a diagnosis. I just want the number. It is a 40 minute drive (I live in the middle of nowhere) but I am going to town anyways as I have another hcg draw.


----------



## aknqtpie

I would demand to know the number.. That is stupid.. they have told me after every draw I have had.


----------



## Starry Night

I think a part of the problem is the receptionists have such a god complex. It seems to spread across offices everywhere so I'm not complaining about this one in particular. I always feel like I have to explain why I need to get in sooner. I know the schedule is packed but it seems like they leave no room for high priority cases so no matter what I can't get in for weeks at a time. And I don't even want an appointment or diagnosis. Just numbers. 

I should also book my appointment to get my results from my u/s. It's not until the 10th (another example of being forced to wait) but if I wait until afterwards to ask for results they'll probably make me wait until the New Years! Seriously! While I was still pregnant I had an emergency ultrasound and they made me wait over 2 WEEKS for the results!! I lost the baby before I got them. Grrrrr!


----------



## aknqtpie

Can you find another doctor?


----------



## Starry Night

No. It took us over a year to find this one. I don't know how it is in other countries but in Canada there is a real shortage of family doctors. It usually takes connections or dumb luck to find one willing to accept new patients. My doctor himself is fine. We just started seeing him so I can't give a full-on review. A lot of the problems I think are realities of living in a small town. All results have to be sent to the city and then come back. And I can imagine that the city doesn't prioritize tests from us poor hicks.

I originally come from a big city so I am finding all this waiting really hard to deal with. I finally booked my appointment for after my u/s HOWEVER the receptionist told me the doctor is leaving after the 14th until the New Years and the u/s results might not be in yet by then!!! I HATE LIVING IN A SMALL TOWN!!! I don't really...I actually love it normally...I'm just really mad and frustrated and feel helpless.

I told her to book the appointment anyways as I have blood work to go over and I'm still bleeding and want follow-up of some kind. Geez. I passed the baby on the 4th of November but it had been dead at least a week (if not more) before that.

I did pass some major clots last night and now the bleeding has slowed a bit. So hopefully my body is finally taking care of things on its own.


----------



## aknqtpie

I wonder if your body was doing the same thing mine was... where it would pass..then get really light then pass some more. Fx'd we are on the tail end of things. I am still getting some EWCM type stuff... but otherwise I think I am done.. 

Really want (need) to take advantage of my DH soon.


----------



## Starry Night

I at least had a break where I could enjoy DH. But my bleed is now really looking like AF so I think this is a sort of a "starter" period. It's not real b/c of the wacky hormones and all. I had a bleed like this after my son was born and my OBYN said it counted as AF.

I'll take a hpt tomorrow morning and if it's negative I'll take it as a period.


----------



## Starry Night

BFP this morning. UGH!! The line was quite faint but definitely there. Any other time I would be dancing with joy.


----------



## aknqtpie

Ugh.. I am sorry Starry :( Are you going to go to the Dr. ?


----------



## Starry Night

My appointment is in 2 weeks and my ultrasound in 1. So I think I'll wait unless I'm still bleeding this heavily a week from now. The line was pretty faint so I'm hoping it will be negative by then as well. But I am considering calling and begging to be seen sooner. I'll just tell the receptionist that my bleeding is getting heavier/not-stopping but it's not bad enough to go the ER.


----------



## aknqtpie

I don't think it would hurt to try. It sounds similar to what i went through.. Where it seemed to be stopping and came back tenfold. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Had to call 911 this morning as I started to bleed non-stop. It was as if someone forgot to turn off the tap all the way. It was really scary. :( Fortunately, after about 40ish minutes the bleeding stopped on its own. My hemoglobin came back normal and the hcg was only 15 so the doctor on call said she wouldn't order up an emergency D&C.


----------



## aknqtpie

Ugh, I am sorry :-( atleast you are down to 15. My bleeding started again.. Wondering if I am going to pass anything else? I was at 9 on Tuesday, and got a BFN on Friday night. And I have had a week without bleeding... Who knows... Maybe I exasperated myself by BDing on Friday :-(


----------



## Starry Night

It could be a period especially if your levels are at 0 already. The doctor at the ER called my bleed a period and I had my first period after DS only 1 1/2 weeks after the post partum bleeding stopped.


----------



## aknqtpie

That would be fine with me. Not sure if my numbers were at zero.. BFN on Friday.. but it was in the evening. I am going to POAS tomorrow morning and see if it is still negative with FMU. I was at 9 a week ago. I wish I knew what my body was doing. I just want to try again!!!


----------



## Starry Night

I hear you! We're both so close!! I'm trying to be hopeful that these last bleeds for both of us are cleaning out the last bit of hcg and that we'll be back on the TTC bus in the next week or two.

I want a baby so badly.


----------



## aknqtpie

Me too. My bleeding subsided a few hrs ago... Took advantage of DH again.


----------



## Starry Night

:laugh2: I'm sure he appreciated it!

Mine is being a little start and stop right now but if this is like a first "reset" AF then I should expect a few more days of bleeding. My AFs are 7 days and tend to be rather heavy right up until the last day when it suddenly drops off.


----------



## aknqtpie

I think we are both almost done!


----------



## Starry Night

I hope so. Tired of losing blood. Literally tired. I could sleep all day and the most basic chores around the house just feel soooo difficult. I need to give myself a pep talk just to make the bed.


----------



## aknqtpie

Same here.. it is a chore to get up and go to work.. unfortunately I do it because I have to.


----------



## Starry Night

I worked full time after my first loss and it was sooo hard going. I mean, last time my physical recovery was slightly better. It was more of an emotional strain as I had to be "on" and be willing to deal with clients and co-workers and push my sadness to the side.

Right now I wonder if it would be better to work if only to force me up out of bed in the morning. DH stays home in the morning so he has been taking care of DS' morning routine and every day I am sleeping in longer and longer. Yet during the night I am tossing and turning and having horrible nightmares. I think that may be more due to depression than the bleeding though.


----------



## aknqtpie

Have you tried taking melatonin to help you sleep?


----------



## Starry Night

What's melatonin? :blush: I wouldn't want to use drugs every night but the nights that I'm up until 4am it would be nice to have something.

I have to say that one nice thing about my 911 scare is now people are calling after me and asking how I'm doing. OK, not a lot of people are but a few have. I felt so ignored after my loss. The girl across the street got flowers and cards and people made meals for her after her loss earlier this year (and I was one of the people to do this). I've been feeling like I don't matter. :cry:


----------



## aknqtpie

Here is the wikipedia article about it https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melatonin 

Basically, your body naturally creates melatonin.. it is the chemical that regulates sleep. You can buy it where all the vitamins and stuff are. I don't know if it is safe when you are TTC or if you are pregnant (you would have to ask your doctor) .. and I know it isn't good to take all the time, because it can mess up your natural production of it.. but if you are having trouble sleeping, you might look at going that route. Just get a small dosage of it.. a small dosage will usually put me to sleep, without a hangover feeling in the morning..


----------



## aknqtpie

Started bleeding.. YET AGAIN.. FML. Seeing the doctor tomorrow morning. I might demand a D&C.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: So sorry. Though I think I saw on another thread that you think that sex might have irritated it?

My spotting is starting to slow. Not having sex for another week just to make sure. I'm so done!


----------



## aknqtpie

Ya, not sure though... Who knows.


----------

